# Remember those 2 missing Marine Corps rifles a few month ago?



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 16, 2020)

So does the Marine Corps.  

Commander and sergeant major fired from Marine unit that lost 2 rifles

The battalion commander and battalion sergeant major of the 3rd Battalion, 6th Marines, the unit that lost two rifles in December 2019, were recently relieved for "loss of trust and confidence,” a Marine official confirmed.

The Camp Lejuene, North Carolina, based unit was led by Lt. Col. Clinton Kappel and Sgt. Maj. Elson L. Aviles until they were fired March 12, Task and Purpose first reported. 

The decision to fire the two Marines was made by Maj. Gen. David J. Furness, commander of the 2nd Marine Division, 1st Lt. Dan Linfante, division spokesman, told Marine Corps Times on Monday.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 16, 2020)

New Bn Cdr should fire the Company Commander, and Company 1st Sgt (if they are not already gone).


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 16, 2020)

Ha ha


----------



## AWP (Mar 17, 2020)

A plus for CV-19, Marines without leave have more time to find those weapons.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 17, 2020)

I'll be interested in reading up on the details of this as they emerge.  The loss of two rifles is very serious, but does not, in my opinion, on its own rise to the level of relieving the Bn CDR and CSM... unless there are extenuating circumstances.  Or if the two rifles were theirs....


----------



## Brill (Mar 17, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> I'll be interested in reading up on the details of this as they emerge.  The loss of two rifles is very serious, but does not, in my opinion, on its own rise to the level of relieving the Bn CDR and CSM... unless there are extenuating circumstances.  Or if the two rifles were theirs....



NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

The wheels are turning for yet another Case Study.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 17, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> I'll be interested in reading up on the details of this as they emerge.  The loss of two rifles is very serious, but does not, in my opinion, on its own rise to the level of relieving the Bn CDR and CSM... unless there are extenuating circumstances.  Or if the two rifles were theirs....


The CG would have relieved them immediately if he fired them just for losing the rifles. Firing the CO and SgtMaj tells me there is more to the story here. My guess is either that they fostered an undisciplined culture, which wouldn’t fare well in “let me set your hourly schedule for you” 2 MARDIV, or they had a toxic command climate.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 17, 2020)

lindy said:


> NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> The wheels are turning for yet another Case Study.



Ha. :)  I think I'm at my "one case study every three years" limit with Tabs and Tyrants.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## ChinaMan (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2020)

The plot thickens...

Exclusive: 5 Marines injured by 'danger close' mortar impact one week before unit commander and sergeant major fired | Task & Purpose

A week before the leadership team of 3rd Battalion, 6th Marines was relieved for a "loss of trust and confidence" in their abilities, five Marines in the unit were injured after an 81mm mortar round landed roughly 30 to 40 meters away during a training exercise, Task & Purpose has learned.


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2020)

If 5 members of your unit are injured in a training exercise...

"Do I have 20 years of service?" -> Yes -> Drop retirement packet
"Do I have 20 years of service?" -> No -> You're fucked


----------



## Intel Nerd (Mar 22, 2020)

AWP said:


> If 5 members of your unit are injured in a training exercise...
> 
> "Do I have 20 years of service?" -> Yes -> Drop retirement packet
> "Do I have 20 years of service?" -> No -> You're fucked



I've rarely seen a more accurate statement in my career.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


>



Po-lice that moooooostache!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 757 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Cookie_ (Mar 23, 2020)

757 said:


> View attachment 32706



Damnit you beat me by a few minutes.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 9, 2020)

Gibbs would have found them by now.  

A Year Later, NCIS Still Investigating the Case of the Missing Marine Corps Rifles


----------

